# Bleeding Radiators



## diggity (Nov 22, 2013)

I've come across something new today trying to bleed radiators on a closed hot water boiler system in an up/down duplex, two separate boilers and expansion tanks located in the basement, I am working in the upper unit. System is at ~14PSI.

I leave the control valve on the radiator in question and the bleeder valve open I hear air hissing, but it is actually being drawn in (check with a flame). 

When I close the bleeder and open the control valve I hear water run/trickling into the radiator. I let it do this for a while, then close the control valve, and open the bleeder and air bleeds out of the radiator for a while (again checking with a flame). Once the bleeder stops letting air out, I close the bleeder and open the control valve and let it fill up a little more... repeat.

I have one problem radiator, so I closed the control valves on all other radiators except the radiator in question to (what I thought) speed up the process..

Any insight / Help?

The other (properly functioning radiators) I open the control valve, open the bleeder, they hiss and I get water...?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Did you read the welcome message you received after registering?


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

diggity said:


> I've come across something new today trying to bleed radiators on a closed hot water boiler system in an up/down duplex, two separate boilers and expansion tanks located in the basement, I am working in the upper unit. System is at ~14PSI.
> 
> I leave the control valve on the radiator in question and the bleeder valve open I hear air hissing, but it is actually being drawn in (check with a flame).
> 
> ...


Not a plumber ot hydronic heating person here..


----------



## diggity (Nov 22, 2013)

rjbphd said:


> Not a plumber ot hydronic heating person here..


nope


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

diggity said:


> nope


Then post a full intro to prove anotherwise... hint, I'm a ******* here..


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

rjbphd said:


> Then post a full intro to prove anotherwise... hint, I'm a ******* here..


 I'm a hdyronichead here..


----------



## diggity (Nov 22, 2013)

rjbphd said:


> Not a plumber ot hydronic heating person here..


Was not even reading. My bad .. off to another forum.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

diggity said:


> Was not even reading. My bad .. off to another forum.


Proven ... not a plumber or heating guy


----------



## diggity (Nov 22, 2013)

rjbphd said:


> Proven ... not a plumber or heating guy


I was looking for hydronic assistance, guess we're too tied up with being professionals to help someone interested in learning.


----------



## redbeardplumber (Dec 4, 2012)

Thought you were going to another forum? What no one could help! Call a licensed plumber!


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

diggity said:


> I was looking for hydronic assistance, guess we're too tied up with being professionals to help someone interested in learning.


I can help.. but ya gotta follow the introduction request here... otherwise...


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Must be something in the water tonight.

www.diychatroom.com


----------

